# Deer plays with Dog



## Lingham (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all. I thought people would like to see this video.

just click on link below

Doggy and the Deer, They are best friends

Enjoy!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2012)

:big_smile:

...and a cat is briefly involved as well.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to have a Brittany that would play with the wild deer for hours. As soon a human would open the door the deer would bolt into the woods then the dog would give you the "Look" and lay down, in a few minutes the deer would come back into the yard and play with her. It was a daily thing for them.


----------

